# If I started doing commissions...



## BarefootPixie (Jun 8, 2012)

Who would want an oil painting from me if I started doing commissions?








This is a painting I did of my CT Oberon. Obviously the paintings I would do for the commissions would be much smaller unless specified.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

how much and how big?


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow, you are so talented! That painting is really amazing!! I may want one of my betta, depending on how much they cost.


----------



## BarefootPixie (Jun 8, 2012)

Around 10"x10" or so, to keep shipping down? When I do commissions on my Deviantart they're usually custom so I charge on an individual basis. For a 10x10 I would charge around $30 plus shipping, but I'll do custom sizes and price appropriately for the size.


----------

